# At least 4 days to go!



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I really feel I have been waiting years for this but oh well I am not patient at all :? 
But yeah Mum- Pied chocolate Dad- Albino.
I believe they both have beautiful eyes and ears but here they are:
Oh it won't let me do the pic of mum :/ I will go take another one


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Big girl he he


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

3 days hopefilly


----------

